# MJF appreciation thread



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dude is the greatest mic worker I’ve ever seen. Let’s just have this thread praise the man that is MAXWELL JACOB FRIEDMAN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

His fantastic. I've been a huge fan of his ever since getting in to MLW. he has tremendous upside and all the potential to be a big star


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

His twitter game is strong too - shall we just post everything we find about him here then?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> His twitter game is strong too - shall we just post everything we find about him here then?




You just opened up a new worm hole for me to dive in on this sunny Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

His podcast with Austin was brilliant. 






Love how he stays in character in his interviews. 

:lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bradatar said:


> You just opened up a new worm hole for me to dive in on this sunny Sunday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate... it’s a dark hole 

He just told a guy ‘you lost the fight to childhood obesity’


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I liked him ever since I saw him at the rally in Jacksonville.
An absolute talent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF is a true dick heel. Perfect. Guy will be a legend. Imagine him in a PG WWE God No..lol


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Hes awesome, absolute heat magnet. Hopefully AEW goes with him as their top heel.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

One of the best promos in the business.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF was such a great heel last night. The crowd hated him :lol


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

In addition to his great mic work, he's got a great "oh shit" face. Like he can talk the talk, and to some extent walk the walk, but he knows when he's bit off more than he can chew and since he's such an asshole that look is almost as satisfying as the beat down itself.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Matthew Castillo said:


> In addition to his great mic work, he's got a great "oh shit" face. Like he can talk the talk, and to some extent walk the walk, but he knows when he's bit off more than he can chew and since he's such an asshole that look is almost as satisfying as the beat down itself.




His comeuppance is always going to be funny. I got mad last night when he got fucked up but my wife was like babe this needs to happen and she’s right. He’s got all the things down to be a top heel. I will be all in on AEW for him alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how he insults down the audience and he doesn't cater to the social justice Warriors


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Give wrestlers some freedom and you get this. Really enjoyed his stuff last night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF is also the perfect guy youd love to punch in the face.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mate... it’s a dark hole
> 
> 
> 
> He just told a guy ‘you lost the fight to childhood obesity’




Wife got on his Twitter we’ve been laughing since you posted this thanks dude haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Bret hart was fucking enjoying himself, he was smiling like crazy!!
Hangman and mjf look old school as fuck!


----------



## BarryOhOh (Oct 25, 2018)

The guy is very talented and VERY young. I was introduced to him watching MLW and you could see that he has tremendous potential.
Having said that, currently he is not main event material. He needs to grow up and mature first.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BarryOhOh said:


> The guy is very talented and VERY young. I was introduced to him watching MLW and you could see that he has tremendous potential.
> Having said that, currently he is not main event material. He needs to grow up and mature first.




What lol his character is being a cocky young prick. Him growing up would ruin all of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Im more about workrate than promos but greatness is greatness, this guy was born to talk shit


----------



## BarryOhOh (Oct 25, 2018)

bradatar said:


> What lol his character is being a cocky young prick. Him growing up would ruin all of that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And he is amazing doing that, but his character will need to evolve to be considered a main eventer. For now he is doing great, secondary championship material.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If he can improve his wrestling to even just average, I'm fine with him as a main event guy in AEW. When you can deliver a promo like that and get a ton of heat, that's something you need to capitalize on these days.

I was smiling like mad during his promo. Dude was such a grade A dickhead, I loved it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

This guy is incredible. Last night was my first introduction to him and I'm sold.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

"Greatest mic worker I've ever seen" is a huge stretch, but he is good. Will take some more in ring work before I begin to pop for him.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow he is everything that made being heel in pro wrestling great. 

I literally spat my beer when he said "Bret look behind you". Bret was having a great time too. Bret has had issues balancing since the stroke and it has gotten worse in the last 10 years but I still think having Bret offer some suggestions on how to execute certain big matches, can really be helpful.

Off topic but the Cody vs Goldust match sure must have made Bret very proud too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> "Greatest mic worker I've ever seen" is a huge stretch, but he is good. Will take some more in ring work before I begin to pop for him.




I rarely spit out hyperbole. He’s the best mic worker I’ve ever heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I rarely spit out hyperbole. He’s the best mic worker I’ve ever heard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh, not better than Flair, Dusty, Jake, Bubba Ray, Austin or Heel Rock, but good. To each their own though, you're knowledgeable I respect your opinion.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

MJF appreciation thread :mark

This is now the best thread on this forum.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

He’s fucking great on the mic. His character reminds me of the Miz, except better.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I did laugh hard when he screamed at Bret Hart there was a fan behind him :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He's winning me over more and more. They gave him about 3 minute straight spotlight and he got to face off, so to speak, against Bret Hart and he delivered big time.

Instantly got over as one of the best heels in wrestling right now. If and when AEW introduces their equivalent to the IC Title, MJF is the only option to be the 1st Champion, and he needs to Honky Tonk that belt.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*One of the stars in the making*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The guy may not have the stature to ever be a main event player but if he’s billed as their top mid card guy I can live with it. They need to be careful how they book him because I could see him getting geeked out quick which can’t happen. He doesn’t need to be a world ender, but present him at least as a threat in the ring. His antics in the battle royal were solid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can he wrestle though? Genuinely curious about that. Because all I hear about him is his talking and he could be an incredible manager with that, but I haven't heard a single thing about his wrestling skills.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

when i saw him 2 years ago at Battleground Championship Wrestling I KNEW that kid was a star! guy is MONEY and honestly could be the Ric Flair for AEW as the heel the faces all chase.. because Lord KNOWS AEW does NOT have enough heels who get booed!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Eh, not better than Flair, Dusty, Jake, Bubba Ray, Austin or Heel Rock, but good. To each their own though, you're knowledgeable I respect your opinion.




Fair so I guess I’ll say he’s the best mic worker in the last 15 years. I grade him above Punk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

patpat said:


> Bret hart was fucking enjoying himself, he was smiling like crazy!!
> Hangman and mjf look old school as fuck!


Yeah I noticed Bret Hart was having a good time smiling


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It was a great promo. I think it instantly cemented him as the #2 heel in the company behind Jericho. Whenever AEW introduces its midcard title, he'd be perfect for it and can feud with Hangman for it for a while.

The thing that has me wondering with all the praise he's getting is this - how many people like this are being wasted in WWE right now? How good or bad would he be in a WWE environment?

Either way, this was just one of many things last night that shows what happens when you let guys go. Vince is gonna need to adapt, because WWE can't compete with this shit.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't see him as the greatest mic worker or anything but he entertained me more in that segment than The Miz did his entire career other than that feud with Cena and Nikki. MJF is wittier than him. Plus sounds better.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jedah said:


> It was a great promo. I think it instantly cemented him as the #2 heel in the company behind Jericho. Whenever AEW introduces its midcard title, he'd be perfect for it and can feud with Hangman for it for a while.
> 
> The thing that has me wondering with all the praise he's getting is this - how many people like this are being wasted in WWE right now? How good or bad would he be in a WWE environment?
> 
> Either way, this was just one of many things last night that shows what happens when you let guys go. Vince is gonna need to adapt, because WWE can't compete with this shit.




Miz could be this good. I truly believe that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I don't see him as the greatest mic worker or anything but he entertained me more in that segment than The Miz did his entire career other than that feud with Cena and Nikki. MJF is wittier than him. Plus sounds better.




No need to hate on Miz!! I agree that his voice is better then Miz though. My wife is convinced he sounds like Jericho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Enjoy it while it's up.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> No need to hate on Miz!! I agree that his voice is better then Miz though. My wife is convinced he sounds like Jericho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't hate The Miz actually. Heck I was his supporter back in his first big push. But I never seen him as this elite level promo as some. I remember him being outworked by Punk on weekly basis. Some are good talkers and some are good talkers while having that witty, off the top nature. In that sense, he is more closer to someone like Punk than Miz imo.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bradatar said:


> The guy may not have the stature to ever be a main event player but if he’s billed as their top mid card guy I can live with it. They need to be careful how they book him because I could see him getting geeked out quick which can’t happen. He doesn’t need to be a world ender, but present him at least as a threat in the ring. His antics in the battle royal were solid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 bro if they sent him out there to face Hangman page and they put those three in a segment with Bret. That pretty much tells you it's their future. Hangman suffered a little from the fact that everyone expected Moxley in his spot and thought him winning meant no Moxley. But he also has an absolute killer aura to him. 
I doubt they will do the "geek" booking , those guys know what works


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

MJF and Hangman are clearly guys they want to build up for the future. They'll probably hang just beneath Omega, Moxley, Jericho, and Cody on the periphery of the main event to start things off, and then ascend when they're ready. I think those two have to be AEW's first midcard title feud.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

patpat said:


> bro if they sent him out there to face Hangman page and they put those three in a segment with Bret. That pretty much tells you it's their future. Hangman suffered a little from the fact that everyone expected Moxley in his spot and thought him winning meant no Moxley. But he also has an absolute killer aura to him.
> I doubt they will do the "geek" booking , those guys know what works




Agreed. I tell my wife Hangman has a great look and I stand by it. I just am so scared from so many years of bad WWE booking lol. I see so much in this kid and want him to be pushed to the moon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryOhOh (Oct 25, 2018)

By the way, MJF was a heel even as a kid. Check this out:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LjIJMcV-os


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I've been waiting all my life for someone to call "fat white trash" to smarks. :banderas

He's pretty solid on the mic, needs to stop shooting a bit and create some original talking style.



bradatar said:


> I rarely spit out hyperbole. He’s the best mic worker I’ve ever heard.



There's been wrestlers in history of this business who shocked the whole word entirely by talking on a microphone, I suggest you to go a watch them.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

WAIT BRET A FAN'S COMING UP!

:maury


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I honestly cant stand that guy. A try hard with absolute go away heat for me.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

MJF has "future star" written all over him. He'd be perfect as the inaugural midcard champion whenever AEW introduces it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

He's going to be one of the best heels of the generation.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

He's great at his job. They need to get more like him. You WANT to see him lose. And that makes for great matches.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

everything about him screams future top heel, mark my words i think he is going to be one of the first 5 AEW Champions, they will start him off with the midcard title but after that I think he is going to get the rocket strapped to him, if Hangman is gonna be the Hogan/Austin/Cena of the Company then MJF will be the Piper/Rock/Orton.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

MJF is a beast. He absolutely relishes in being a massive asshole. What a promo. He's a building block without a doubt


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

MJF is like a mix of the Miz and Kevin Owens. But honestly better. 

He's so quick, witty, and heelish on that mic. He is soooo natural. 

He draws in that mega heat and brings such an energy.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

He's up there with peak Steiner, Rock, Austin, Flair, Piper, Jericho on the mic. People denying it would call Michael Jordan overhyped if he started his career today. MJF is the first guy I've seen since Vince bought WCW that I believe can kickstart another boom period.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

BarryOhOh said:


> By the way, MJF was a heel even as a kid. Check this out:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LjIJMcV-os


dude became a wrestler - his childhood dream. who else can say that


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Gotta admit I was impressed with how he grabbed the the brass ring last night...


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

MVP of Double or Nothing for me.

An Old school type of heel missing from today's wrestling. He reminds me a bit of a Gino Hernandaz type. Just chats shit and you want to beat his ass. You can tell he grew up in the entertainment business as a kid with the way he carries himself and cuts a promo, he's damn good at it.

Could be first self made AEW star, a potential main eventer. He hopefully learn from the likes of Chris Jericho. Fantastic talent.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Have to agree very entertaining promo even Brett was laughing in admiration. I hope he can wrestle but at very least he should go on to have a miz type career. Great on the mic and can wrestle a bit to steal a few titles. Was almost too good he totally buried the hangman boy who got no comeback and needed 2 of his mates to help him. Was left thinking the hangman dude has a lot to prove he deserves a title match ad just looked weak and injured. Nice hair though lol.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bradatar said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > bro if they sent him out there to face Hangman page and they put those three in a segment with Bret. That pretty much tells you it's their future. Hangman suffered a little from the fact that everyone expected Moxley in his spot and thought him winning meant no Moxley. But he also has an absolute killer aura to him.
> ...


 I saw a dumb kid in the wrestlinginc podcast say "he cut a typical miz promo" , I just think I am going to drop those podcast, they are cool to listen people shit on wwe. But when there is something genuinely good, you start to notice they are actually pretty dumb and bring few things to the table. 
"Typical miz promo" jesus , the kid is 23 got sent in front of a 14000 crowd in front of Bret fucking hart presenting the first world title , in a ppv that if it failed would absolutely tarnish the hype of the company. And despite all of that, handled himself like a fucking fearless veteran. Anyone telling me this dude is a "miz" ripoff is dumb. 
It's like all those years of wwe monopoly absolutely brainwashed the fans, the mjf-like villains exist since the dawn of the industry. It's like it was born with miz's character in some people's head. 
When you cut a promo and Bret is smiling and enjoying himself like crazy then that means you are next level!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He's better than The Miz. A lot of guys that try to be heels come off as way too phony and wink-wink. MJF has found a way to get people to play along. And he fucking commits. People are loving to hate him, and hopefully some hate to love him.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Knew nothing about him until I will say a week ago. He is one of my favourites to ever touch a mic. I hear he stays in character during most fan altercations aswell. Dude is money. The storylines sitting there waiting for him are endless. Future aew champion!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just finally got round to watching his interview with Chris Van Vliet, I laughed that much I'm sweating, the most entertaining 20 mins I've ever had.

Go and watch it if you haven't (Y)


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

patpat said:


> I saw a dumb kid in the wrestlinginc podcast say "he cut a typical miz promo" , I just think I am going to drop those podcast, they are cool to listen people shit on wwe. But when there is something genuinely good, you start to notice they are actually pretty dumb and bring few things to the table.
> "Typical miz promo" jesus , the kid is 23 got sent in front of a 14000 crowd in front of Bret fucking hart presenting the first world title , in a ppv that if it failed would absolutely tarnish the hype of the company. And despite all of that, handled himself like a fucking fearless veteran. Anyone telling me this dude is a "miz" ripoff is dumb.
> It's like all those years of wwe monopoly absolutely brainwashed the fans, the mjf-like villains exist since the dawn of the industry. It's like it was born with miz's character in some people's head.
> When you cut a promo and Bret is smiling and enjoying himself like crazy then that means you are next level!




I had a few WWE marks in my Facebook group saying the same shit. My wife put it best: they’re hating to hate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't like to be someone who can say "they can work" as in, fans enjoy different things and nothing like this ever relies on facts/truths, rather opinion/interest, but....

For me, I'd say no worries to anyone wondering. MJF can work matches very well to match what lots seem to enjoy about his promos. (I'd say ALL IN was already a strong indicator for those who watched) He's already standing out the moment AEW blossomed for a reason. He's done this everywhere he's been this early in his career, with CZW, AAW, MLW, GCW. A great wrestler, a great heel. Great all around. Look forward to him having tons of fresh matches - Omega, Page, being a dick to Brandon Cutler, Jungle Boy, & Darby Allin, down the line vs Cody, etc + want to see him have a revision to his feud with Joey Janela, too. They have great chemistry.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Just finally got round to watching his interview with Chris Van Vliet, I laughed that much I'm sweating, the most entertaining 20 mins I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> Go and watch it if you haven't (Y)


Great interview, the kayfabe is strong with this one.

I was laughing hard when he gave Brandi all the praise then backhand heeled on her in the next sentence. "Some people might say she's a gold-digging trash bag ho'"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey MJF was a security guard for Samoa Joe in NXT!

If only they knew what kind of talent they had there that day.

:lol at the look he gives Joe.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Promo skills and charisma off the charts for this guy. I seen some interviews from him before and had high expectations, he surpassed them with ease. 

He's going to be a favorite of mine for years to come.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

I can admire someone who reps *Burberry*.










And he's only 23? Damn,this dude is the future.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

He's brilliant. Probably the best thing about AEW.


----------



## Beastyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Just a example of the little things AEW are doing right that the wwe just cant execute without it being cringeworthy


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I love MJF and I feel like he will certainly be the top heel of the company within a year. My biggest worry with him is that WWE may steal him away from AEW and ruin him. 

But, at least according to his comments on the Taz Show, he kinda hinted at the fact that he won't be leaving AEW for a while. Listen from the 1:18:35 mark to 1:19:15. "I also learned from the young men and women that got to rise very quickly just like myself who might have tripped up a little bit. But here's the difference between me and them: I'm not an idiot. I'm smart. I get it. You know what I'm damn sure not gonna do? I'm not gonna let down Tony Khan and I'm not gonna let down Cody."


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Been following him since his CZW days back three years ago. We knew he was good but he's been great this past year alone.

I'll be surprised if he isn't AEW champion by two years.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

This guy has the potential to be in the GOAT convos someday. I was glued to the screen the entire time he was speaking. Being a true heel is a difficult art these days, but he pulls it the fuck off. Yes, I’m offering this much praise after seeing only one promo. I haven’t been grabbed like this on a first impression since the first time I saw Ric Flair.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Sat I think was the first time I've seen the guy. Reminded me of heel Miz (I mean that in a good way) Curious to see more of him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Star from day one.

:lol :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Star from day one.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Hahaha when she asked him..."when u made the tape, did you think youd get to be on the show?"..his immediate reply, "yep!". Haha


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

It really blows me mind how much hype this dude has generated off the back of one promo.

He has IT and he knows it too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bosnian21 said:


> I love MJF and I feel like he will certainly be the top heel of the company within a year. My biggest worry with him is that WWE may steal him away from AEW and ruin him.
> 
> But, at least according to his comments on the Taz Show, he kinda hinted at the fact that he won't be leaving AEW for a while. Listen from the 1:18:35 mark to 1:19:15. "I also learned from the young men and women that got to rise very quickly just like myself who might have tripped up a little bit. But here's the difference between me and them: I'm not an idiot. I'm smart. I get it. You know what I'm damn sure not gonna do? I'm not gonna let down Tony Khan and I'm not gonna let down Cody."




That’s the kind of attitude I want from a dude I’m going to push as one of my top heels. He gets it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

It was a great promo, but you guys are doing him a disservice by comparing him to the rock and Austin. People are just gonna look to prove you wrong, and nit pick every little thing he does. 

Why not just enjoy him for who he is and allow him to be the FIRST mjf instead of the next whoever?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

saw him 2 years ago in the indies and he was amazing there too! guy has got all the tools to be successful as all hell in this business even to the point of being a mega star! i see him as the ric flair of AEW with all the top faces chasing him for the title. an actual, detestable HEEL how fucking refreshing? sit down and take notes KO, this is how heel work is done!


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> dude became a wrestler - his childhood dream. who else can say that


alot of people CAN say that, but i hope he stays away from that rah rah inspirational bullshit that is way too fucking common these days.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Knew nothing about him until I will say a week ago. He is one of my favourites to ever touch a mic. I hear he stays in character during most fan altercations aswell. Dude is money. The storylines sitting there waiting for him are endless. Future aew champion!


i messaged him on facebook asking if i could be a fan who he slapped to get heat, and he called me a skinny loser and told me he didnt need anyone to get him heat cause hes better than me.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

He's a good promo, there's a lot of exaggeration in this thread though comparing him to all time great mic workers. He does have potential, he has to improve his ring-work though because from what I've seen he's well below average. He reminds me of EC3, which makes sense because EC3 drew those same Austin, Rock and Flair comparisons on the mic when he was white hot in TNA :lol


----------



## Mgene15 (Jan 27, 2018)

Mjf was impressive


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Miz (or Alexa Bliss) of AEW.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> He's a good promo, there's a lot of exaggeration in this thread though comparing him to all time great mic workers. He does have potential, he has to improve his ring-work though because from what I've seen he's well below average. He reminds me of EC3, which makes sense because EC3 drew those same Austin, Rock and Flair comparisons on the mic when he was white hot in TNA :lol


I love EC3 but I've never compared him to the all time greats. He's never cut a promo as good as MJF at DoN or MJF appreciation night in CZW.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

Erik. said:


>


Another great MJF video... Fleshes out his character a bit more.


----------



## The Botch Guy (May 29, 2019)

He reminds me completely of the Miz, it's scary how much similarity they both seem to have.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

He's only appeared on one mainstream wrestling show and already has Vince so shook he had signs of him confiscated at SD last night. The kid is a star.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He's only appeared on one mainstream wrestling show and already has Vince so shook he had signs of him confiscated at SD last night. The kid is a star.




Some jobber is trying to get you and Loose Cannon banned in rants lmaooooooo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Some jobber is trying to get you and Loose Cannon banned in rants lmaooooooo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that. He was asshurt over me and others turning that dead ass Raw thread into Scarlett appreciation night :lol

Maybe he would have preferred some shirtless Roman pics.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

He's everything The Miz should be. With maybe a splash of what EC3 should be too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I saw that. He was asshurt over me and others turning that dead ass Raw thread into Scarlett appreciation night :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he would have preferred some shirtless Roman pics.




I can never see tags or shit like that wasn’t sure if you saw. I never venture out of the forums I’m always in but WWE forums aren’t drawing me in anymore. I feel like it’s mainly kids or idiots now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I can never see tags or shit like that wasn’t sure if you saw. I never venture out of the forums I’m always in but WWE forums aren’t drawing me in anymore. I feel like it’s mainly kids or idiots now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Occasionally I click a non-wrestling thread in recent discussions. I thought someone may have been banned but to my surprise it was some WWE shill begging for me to be banned :lmao

I'll be posting in the WWE forums alot less now after last night's tragic burial :mj2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Occasionally I click a non-wrestling thread in recent discussions. I thought someone may have been banned but to my surprise it was some WWE shill begging for me to be banned :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be posting in the WWE forums alot less now after last night's tragic burial :mj2




I legit don’t care about a single storyline. Burying Lacey and Owens offense last night made me laugh out loud. They have no idea what they’re doing. That was a big turning point and then listening to the pod cast this morning was the final straw. The main thing we all are saying here is we loved to joke that Vince is senile and is ruining the program. We believed it, but never had like concrete proof. Mox has no reason to lie. My wife put it well. Mox came across true and like a smart guy. We heard Punk, but also knew about him being a whiner so we believed half truths. I don’t understand how anyone can support the product knowing they don’t care with how bad it’s been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I legit don’t care about a single storyline. Burying Lacey and Owens offense last night made me laugh out loud. They have no idea what they’re doing. That was a big turning point and then listening to the pod cast this morning was the final straw. The main thing we all are saying here is we loved to joke that Vince is senile and is ruining the program. We believed it, but never had like concrete proof. Mox has no reason to lie. My wife put it well. Mox came across true and like a smart guy. We heard Punk, but also knew about him being a whiner so we believed half truths. I don’t understand how anyone can support the product knowing they don’t care with how bad it’s been.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has to be kids man. They remind me of the nerds you see defending video game consoles. All they know is CENAWINSLOL ROMANWINSLOL. There is no way these are grown ass men (or women) defending the children's show WWE has been regurgitating out for the last decade. I refuse to believe it.

But it wouldn't surprise me if they are middle aged manchildren either.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It has to be kids man. They remind me of the nerds you see defending video game consoles. All they know is CENAWINSLOL ROMANWINSLOL. There is no way these are grown ass men (or women) defending the children's show WWE has been regurgitating out for the last decade. I refuse to believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> But it wouldn't surprise me if they are middle aged manchildren either.




My wife and I play a ton of video games but we don’t defend it because we know we are geeks for doing it lmao. I can’t see how to defend whiny man-boy Rollins or sunken chest pancake man as the face of your company. I can’t explain pissing your pants scenes or ass cream promos. It’s all so corny and NOT FUNNY. I love humor in wrestling when it’s good. Truth is the only one who makes me smile anymore. Owens did a year or so ago but hasn’t recovered since he got bullied and then written off by ass cheek Bob. I am scared that it isn’t children. (I think the 2019 people are though.) 

I’m the furthest thing from a neck beard other then posting on this shit so I don’t really know how their mindset operates but from some of the dudes I’ve seen at shows I can only imagine. Grown men wear Bayley shirts bro. Only show we’ve been to with a primarily ‘normal’ crowd was the Rumble and that was the most fun I’ve ever had at a live show because the crowd shit on the company the whole time and booed the lame ass geek faces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> My wife and I play a ton of video games but we don’t defend it because we know we are geeks for doing it lmao. I can’t see how to defend whiny man-boy Rollins or sunken chest pancake man as the face of your company. I can’t explain pissing your pants scenes or ass cream promos. It’s all so corny and NOT FUNNY. I love humor in wrestling when it’s good. Truth is the only one who makes me smile anymore. Owens did a year or so ago but hasn’t recovered since he got bullied and then written off by ass cheek Bob. I am scared that it isn’t children. (I think the 2019 people are though.)
> 
> I’m the furthest thing from a neck beard other then posting on this shit so I don’t really know how their mindset operates but from some of the dudes I’ve seen at shows I can only imagine. Grown men wear Bayley shirts bro. Only show we’ve been to with a primarily ‘normal’ crowd was the Rumble and that was the most fun I’ve ever had at a live show because the crowd shit on the company the whole time and booed the lame ass geek faces.
> 
> ...


Nah not playing games. The ones you see defending consoles because it says Xbox or Playstation on it. For example if I click on a YT trailer for a game like Borderlands 3 and then scroll down to the comments all I see are people arguing over which box is better to play it on. 

The wrestling audience has changed so much from when I first started watching nearly 30 years ago. Like you said the grown men out there losing their minds over pancake tossing and wearing t-shirts of some butt ugly chick like Bayley whose entire gimmick is being a hugger is foreign to me.

I would be legitimately fucking embarrassed to attend a modern WWE event and be around most of those people.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Nah not playing games. The ones you see defending consoles because it says Xbox or Playstation on it. For example if I click on a YT trailer for a game like Borderlands 3 and then scroll down to the comments all I see are people arguing over which box is better to play it on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same I’ll be 32 next week I grew up with Jericho calling Stephanie a slut and guys who would shit all over a crowd or if they were a face would actually be cool and want me to root for them. I don’t want to root for a geek in all pink. 

We do a show or two a year. We sold our Mania tickets because I don’t care about women’s wrestling. It’s down here in Tampa next year which is 10 mins away and I don’t want to go. RAW is here in July and I told my wife to get us Fytefest tix instead so we are doing that the day of my bday. 

The video game thing makes more sense now thought thanks for clearing that up haha. We don’t give a fuck about that shit. PS4 and Switch is fun as fuck. Our oculus is a blast too. I didn’t even think console fanboys existed anymore because who cares. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Same I’ll be 32 next week I grew up with Jericho calling Stephanie a slut and guys who would shit all over a crowd or if they were a face would actually be cool and want me to root for them. I don’t want to root for a geek in all pink.
> 
> *We do a show or two a year. We sold our Mania tickets because I don’t care about women’s wrestling. It’s down here in Tampa next year which is 10 mins away and I don’t want to go. RAW is here in July and I told my wife to get us Fytefest tix instead so we are doing that the day of my bday. *
> 
> ...


10 years ago and beyond it was my dream to go to a WrestleMania, now I wouldn't go if someone said they'd pay for my flights, tickets and give me all the spending money I needed. Not worth the hassle or time. That's how far WWE has fallen.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So ya im just watching the ppv now as its a very different experience seeing it live from on tv. I dont even hear the announcers live. Anyways at MJF part when they reveal the belt. 


I def like this guy a lot, Hes a good talker. Took me a while to get on him but still hate his dam hair


Thank god this company is mostly hiring new talent


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

This one is gold too











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHAAAA! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

MJF said:


>


Somewhat of an unorthodox wrestling theme but it kinda fits him.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Every time I his his initials I think Michael J Fox


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just in case this hasn't been posted yet - watch the whole thing.

We are dealing with the best of our generation right here


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I cracked up during the Casino Battle Royale when he taunted Dustin "No Legs" Thomas. "Lieutenant Dan! Lieutenant Dan!"

He's hilarious here in this interview with Alicia.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jazminator said:


> He's hilarious here in this interview with Alicia.


Hope that sorts it


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hope that sorts it


Thank you! That was my first attempt at posting a video. I guess I messed up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jazminator said:


> Thank you! That was my first attempt at posting a video. I guess I messed up.


No stress, you just delete the whole link basically and put the last bit after = in youtube tags

This highlighted bit - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQwf8UR7Bzk


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> No stress, you just delete the whole link basically and put the last bit after = in youtube tags
> 
> This highlighted bit - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQwf8UR7Bzk


Got it. Thanks again!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

What's so interesting to me is how he'll change over the years. Look at someone like Orton in 2003 vs Orton in 2008


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> What's so interesting to me is how he'll change over the years. Look at someone like Orton in 2003 vs Orton in 2008




He’ll get on the good shit like Orton did when he blew up. With a better look he can go from chickenshit heel to badass heel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What is interesting to me, in that “documentary” - what he did to his family. Anything to get power / money

And he has been calling cody his ‘father figure’ 

I see shit coming down the line


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> What's so interesting to me is how he'll change over the years. Look at someone like Orton in 2003 vs Orton in 2008


Yeah, amazing that he’s at where he’s at already as far as charisma and promo skills. A lot of people compare him to The Miz, I see more of an EC3 comparison to be talked about - but he’s his own character. And he can only grow. Definitely an AEW main eventer in the future IMO.


----------

